#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Petrophysics

## yasiobasio123

Please share this book:

*Theory and practice of measuring reservoir rock and fluid transport properties* 
Author: Djebbar Tiab
Edition: 3rd



Thanks  :Smile: See More: Petrophysics

----------


## 'or''='

Hope it helps.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yasiobasio123

thanks
file set to private, cud not find it

----------


## mmarmour

> thanks
> file set to private, cud not find it



Teraz już działa  :Wink:  
(Works now)

Powodzenia przy gazie łupkowym  :Wink:

----------


## jpmaniest

thx,
but file still set to private

----------


## hieuquocle

Thanks. But the file is set in private. Does anyone know how to download this book? Thank you so much.

----------


## pandegani

> Thanks. But the file is set in private. Does anyone know how to download this book? Thank you so much.



Here is the alternative link :
[code]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pandegani

> Thanks. But the file is set in private. Does anyone know how to download this book? Thank you so much.



Here is the alternative link :



```
http://bitshare.com/files/j88ryxue/y7prq.Petrophysics.Third.Edition.Theory.and.Practice.of.Measuring.Reservoir.Rock.and.Fluid.Transport.Properties.rar.html
```

----------


## m2009

link was corrupted
please share it in 4shared.com

----------


## m2009

link was corrupted
please share it in 4shared.com

----------


## lyapoil

Please, someone have a paper for to do a quick look Rxo/Rt metod in techlog, IP or geolog?

----------

